# Sturmanskie Sputnik S VD78/6811421



## Broncos Fan (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi, new member so go easy if these are stupid questions!

I really love the design of some of their watches and have come to the hobby from the Space angle so their story also interests me.

I like the Gagarin commemorative watch both on design and history grounds so will be a possible 2020 purchase.

My main question is about the Sturmanskie Sputnik S VD78/6811421. It features a small dial showing Sputnik above the 6. Does this dial rotate or do anything, eg similar moonphase dial or is it just ornimentation?

Happy hearing comments on both watches


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the forum. are you going to collect and repair? vin


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The entire sub-dial rotates 360 degrees every minute - it's just a replacement for a second hand.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

As above, and it's a Seiko VD78 quartz movement.


----------



## Broncos Fan (Dec 29, 2019)

Lampoc said:


> The entire sub-dial rotates 360 degrees every minute - it's just a replacement for a second hand.


 Thanks Lampoc, I do love it as a well conceived relevant design feature. I've found some photographs now showing the dial various positions.



vinn said:


> welcome to the forum. are you going to collect and repair? vin


 Hi Vin, I would nt at first repair muself so looking at new watches, or, budget price dependant, vintage used in gwo


----------

